# layout plan A



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the first layout I have ever made.. I did it based off scale pictures from a book.... I know it may be off.,.. but in general does this look like it would work...it would be two layers and it will run in a non-stop loop...


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty cool, Just wondering, how much space between your layout and the fish tank?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

once again , you have a reach problem. you will not be able to reach anything deeper then 36"


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

Tankist... I am hoping not to reach... I am hoping to turn it on and walk away.. let it go in a continuos loop..... maybe even put it on a motion detector.. when someone walks up.. it turns on..... My vision also is to create the Turtle bay and have a river filling the bay and on the other side of the bay have a dam.. with a crack.. and some workers trying to ix the crack.... having the train run over the bay...... I can not stop building this in my mind... don't worry , the turtle will not be able to get out and walk about the track... the leaking water will run to a sump and then be recycled to the waterfall/river.... who ever is watching this thread... stay tuned..... one thing with me. I will do it.. even if it does not work... I will find a way to make it work.... 

I am also wondering... if 24" is too small for a curve... and I made it bigger and now I have a reach problem... how would we solve this.. It will be up against a wall.. I only have front access.... I have no problem standing on a stool if needed... 

we will see.... this is the fun part for me..


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you will need to reach it at the least to put derailed trains back on track. and you probably need to reach it when building the thing. 
when we talk curves we talk radiuses. R24 is generous size curve. but as i said i don't know of R24 sections. standart ones are R15(very tight, for short trains), R18 (imho - the minimum) and R22 which many consider the minimum. anything above that accomplished with flexible track that you curve to whatever shape you want (comes in 3 feet sections). 
i guess you didn't like my previous idea of making a dog bone end in that corner. (see attached)
in that room i see L shaped dog bone layot, 

EDIT: as far as dam and that stuff, if you want it - go for it.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

how about something like this?
as drawn those are R18 curves (with just a ted of cheating). very rough sketch of not the most optimal layout. and more work needed to workout the kinks (such as the 2 "S" curves) but you get my point. what do you think?


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah, good idea... I will take that into consideration... wonder how we could add a second layer to this? and still maintain a continuous loop..... I see the difference in accessibility

this is what I am looking for .. input on the most track on the smallest area..... thank you


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

for second level you can continue with the same pattern and "fold" another bone into this. the curve radius grows however, if you to go with inner (minimum) of 18 the outer is at least R20 which makes the circle 40"+2" or so on a sides -> extreme reach -> lower benchwork. 

attached is a very rough and dirty sketch , try to clean it up in proper track planning software (ie anyrail or that free atlas track planning utility or whatever the one you were using).


----------

